# Souris apple sans fil



## fjcm2m (14 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

depuis quelques temps, ma souris sans fil mac ne fonctionne plus comme avant. Des que je la déplace elle attrape tout sur son passage.
Elle change mes dossiers de place, le contenu de mes fichiers sont boulversés.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

J'ai rebooter la pram, cela n'a rien amélioré.

Quelqu'un sait il ce qu'il faut faire.

Merci par avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2012)

Tu ne donnes la liste ni de tes matériels, ni de tes logiciels, ni la référence et marque de ta souris....Et tu veux que l'on t'aide !!


----------



## fjcm2m (14 Octobre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu ne donnes la liste ni de tes matériels, ni de tes logiciels, ni la référence et marque de ta souris....Et tu veux que l'on t'aide !!




J'ai un mac sous Mac OS X 10.6.8
Processeur 3.06 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
La souris c'est une apple magic mouse.

Cela fait bientot  3 ans que j'ai l'ordinateur et la souris et je n'ai jusqu'à aujourd'hui eu aucun probleme avec.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2012)

As tu dernièrement mis de nouvelles piles ou accus à ta MM ?

As tu, lors de ces problèmes, d'autres appareils connectés en Bluetooth à ton Mac ?

As tu désinstallé puis ré-installé la MM. ?


----------



## fjcm2m (14 Octobre 2012)

J'ai changé mes piles il y a peu de temps.
Non je n'ai pas réinstallé ma souris.
J'ai aussi mon clavier qui est en bluetooth, mais depuis le début.
Je n'ai rien changé à mon utilisation


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2012)

Désinstalle ta MM.
Éteint complètement ton MAC
Rallume ton MAC
Ré-installe ta MM. ....et vois si le problème persiste.


----------



## fjcm2m (14 Octobre 2012)

comment fait ton pour desinstaller la souris

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

Ca y est, j'y suis arrivé.

Il semblerait que la désinstallation et l'installation ont tout arrangé.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Octobre 2012)

Tant mieux !


----------



## Jacques L (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Pour désinstaller je l'ai supprimée des appareils bluetooth, j'ai recherché les .plist qui avaient un rapport quelconque avec une mouse et les ai mis sur le bureau, ensuite j'ai passé Onyx avec redémarrage, puis fait reconnaître à nouveau ma MM. Mes batteries sont des 2700 mA à 100%.

J'ai tout bon?

Parce qu'après une amélioration passagère comme à chaque fois que je l'éteins puis la rallume elle est redevenue poussive


----------

